# breeding cage size appropriate?



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

after searching a lot,i found a cage in the shop which is 26" long,25" tall and 25" in width...
should i buy this cage?
and i cant buy anything online for now...
so any suggestions on whether i should go ahead and purchase this cage for breeding my cockatiels?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That sounds like a decent size cage, the parents are going to be spending a lot of time in the box so they wont notice if its not SUPER spacious.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

okay thankyou for your help


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would only use that size for one bird. If you can find a 30-36 in wide this would be much better. You want a cage to be wide enough for both birds to extend their wings without touching each other or the sides of the cage.


----------



## Rzst (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with the idea bigger is better with cages I also know they are expensive I recommend trying Craigslist list but be sure to clean and sanitize any cage u get from there though even if it says its brand new and appears to be clean but either way good luck with breeding and hope this helps


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Bigger does not necessarily mean more expensive. I have some cheap wire cages that I paid $40 each for, they are pretty big. They are finch flight cages, but since cockatiels are not likely to snap cage wires I use them for the tiels and diamond doves. They are about 36 tall, 30 wide and 18 deep. Here is the cage I'm talking about. Mine does not have the shelves though, it's the same cage though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

See I prefer wider versus taller...I feel that cage size is important but when you think about only one parent is going to be out in the cage at a time, usually the other is sitting on eggs/babies. So I go for the wider option (which when I lived in SD those cages only cost me $30, $60 if I wanted double the length.)


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Unfortunately nobody makes short, wide cages. I do have 30 inch cages that are 18 inches tall, but with their tail feathers, I still like the taller cages. It's only a few more dollars for the taller cage that gives twice the cubic feet as the shorter one. 

Back to the original question, if you want a cage for breeding and can't buy one online, you could always build one. It's not that hard to nail a couple boards together. If I can build an aviary by myself a breeding cage would be a breeze for anyone who has half a creative thought. I really think 26 in wide is too small for a pair of birds, especially when the babies leave the nest.


----------

